# Happy Belated Birthday, Willie Nelson!



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2015)

He turned 82 on April 30.  Wasn't sure he'd last this long!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2015)

Happy belated, Willie!  Hard to believe he's 82 - he still keeps on keepin' on!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2015)

All that good clean livin', along with a few wives and some other stuff...

I'm going to look up Keith Richards.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2015)

Still going strong, of course he was only 81 when he did this one! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuMDG5RvdXs


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Still going strong, of course he was only 81 when he did this one!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuMDG5RvdXs




I could watch this over and over!  

Thanks AB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 2, 2015)

I was thinking he must be 82 as I was clicking on the forum title.   I didn't realize I was that in tune with Willy.  I must have seen or heard it somewhere recently.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 10, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm going to look up Keith Richards.



Wow, Keith is only 71. He looks like he got a few of Willie's years.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, Keith is only 71. He looks like he got a few of Willie's years.




I did think he was perfect as Johnny Depp's dad in one of the Pirates flicks.

We saw the Stones in concert a few eons ago.  Mick and Keith have always been somewhat, um, elderly looking, even when they were in their 20's.  But they sure can still rock!

So can Willie, he has still has it.


----------

